# Need help with selection of a new duck gun.



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

I know its quite late in the year to be looking at a new duck hunting gun, but i need to upgrade to something that will take 3 or 3 1/2 inch shells. I've narrowed it down to 6 different shotguns i am interested in, strictly from what i have read about them as far as reviews. I am very interested in the Winchester SXP Waterfowl or the Benelli nova. But i would like everyone else's honest opinions and pro's and con's from actually experience using any of these guns. They are all right in my price range, and all will take up to 3 or 3 1/2 inch shells.

1. Winchester SXP Waterfowl
2. Benelli Nova
3. Benelli SuperNova
4. Remington Model 870
5. Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag Waterfowl
6. Mossberg 535 ATS Waterfowl


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

Either of the Novas will last a decade, and surpass all expectations. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I just went through the selection game, and those who know me know that I'm a KISS kind of a guy (keep it simple stupid). hard to beat an 870


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I can tell you to stay as far away from the 535 as possible if you plan on shooting 3.5" shells. That is unless you enjoy bruised cheeks and seeing stars. My 870 supermag was a hell of an upgrade from that POS.


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Have nothing bad to say about my supernova. Been on the bottom of a lake once. Cleaned it up and its as good as new.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a Mossberg pump that is around fifty years old, shoots 3" and I love the gun. never had an issue.

My dad has a Mossberg 835 turkey model that shoots 3.5" it shoots great, but a word of caution on the newer Mossberg, the release for the action is right where most guys have their middle finger, and it is sensitive, you barely touch that release and the action goes back a fraction of an inch, enough to only dimple the primer, chambering another round fast and shooting is the only remedy when I forget.

I would pick a Remington 870 if I was ever forced to get a new gun, but I also have a New England 20 gauge single shot I harvest ducks with.

And for the most part if you are decoying ducks and geese well the 3" load is plenty, I have a 10 guage that shoots 3.5 I now only use for turkey, the 12 guage pump always outperforms it year after year.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

younggun7 said:


> Have nothing bad to say about my supernova. Been on the bottom of a lake once. Cleaned it up and its as good as new.


I love that tho, Can't say my guns have every experienced more than a good rainfall, glad it still works well.


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Browning BPS. Smooth pump action, bottom load & eject so no powder in the eyes, reliable as a sledge hammer. 3" chamber is plenty for ducks or canadas over decoys. NEVER had a problem. Also have Rem 870 Mag & Model 37 Ithaca. Have killed LOTS of birds with all 3 guns.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

just ducky said:


> I just went through the selection game, and those who know me know that I'm a KISS kind of a guy (keep it simple stupid). hard to beat an 870


New 870's are terrible IMO. Sorry JD I'd go with numbers 1, 2 or 3.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

Super nova great gun 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Traylortrout (Apr 17, 2012)

I love my nova and my buddy loves his 835 ulti mag. Both are good choices. I have one buddy that shoots an 870 and loves it the other buddy had his jam in a bad way first time out. It seems with the 870 that people either love them or hate them so if you go that route just hope that you get one of the good ones.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cledus (Feb 15, 2013)

Go with the 870. The nova kicks like a mule to light with all the plastic. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't agree the nova does not kicked at all


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

northern michigan boy said:


> I don't agree the nova does not kicked at all
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Agreed. Both Nova's I've owned are flawless guns and are easy on the shoulder. I can't say I've had a hard hitting shot gun. The Remington hypersonic does pack a punch in most guns I've handled. I'm guessing there are just a lot of mommas boys on here


----------



## Cledus (Feb 15, 2013)

Idk I've hunted with a nova only once and 31/2 #3 in that compared to my 870 is night and day. Most people I know that have had one have sold them just for that reason. Just to light of a gun for heavy loads.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cledus (Feb 15, 2013)

And not just compared to my 870 also compared to the bps and the 500


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Another vote for the Remington 870. Mine has never jammed and goes bang every time. Like someone else said K.I.S.S.


----------



## killing&grillin (Oct 4, 2012)

I shoot a sx3 love it, keep it clean and no problems, but my back up is an 887 super mag good gun but for less money I shoulda bought a sxp. Can't beat the armor coating and they feel really good in your hands. But its your choice, go pick them up swing them around and see which feels the best for YOU. 

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

A man's man would go with an H & R single shot. Knowing he could fill his limit one bird at a time.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a SX3 and absolutely love it. I picked up a new SXP, as part of another gun purchase and it looks and feels just like my auto.

I'd probably sell the SXP, if you decide on going with Winchester. I think I kept the box it came in.


----------

